# My Dripping Candles



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

My first handmade, by my own two little hands, prop inspired by the members of the forum who have made some really cool candles that I just had to do myself.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are really nice! Great Work!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

those look really nice, what did you use to get the brown coloring under the drips?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:They look FANTASTIC! Well done woman! I am so proud of you!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

those look great! is that how you got your glue gun burn??


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your two little hands did Great work!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like that look. I've made candles in the past, but just painted them white without ever staining them like you did. I'm definitely going to do that with the next set I make. Nice job!

Rich


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool! The middle one is my fav. Now I need to make a few of these!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Lovely. Those look very real and very old.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the compliments guys!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh WOW girl you did an amazing job of those!!!!! Well done!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

those look GREAT!!! love how you stained them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good job, CC! The coloring is beautiful.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Super cool! Candles are on my list of projects to create- I really like what you did with yours. I may have to experiment and see if mine have a prayer of turning out as neat


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice job. They look real good


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job. How many glue stiks did that take for each one?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

They look awesome! Easy huh??


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ohh, I like those. They look like they could have really come out of an old haunted house.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Bone Dancer said:


> Excellent job. How many glue stiks did that take for each one?


I think each one was 4 - 4 inch sticks.

Aw shucks, thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Copchick said:


> Wow, thanks for all the compliments guys!


looks great! the dollar tree has stopped stocking their flameless candles.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

4x4"=16" sure it's enough?
What did you use for the actual pillar part?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmm. Now you're making me think. I'm pretty sure it was 4, but no more than 6 definately. The pillar is a Dollar Store 4" flameless candle. So the base is wax. I'll PM you the info. On the Showroom thread they specify "no tutorial" info.


----------

